# Form Evaluation



## Huntinsker (Feb 9, 2012)

I wouldn't worry about your bareshafts just yet because they may change after you get your form figured out. 2 things that are standing out to me is that you have an "S" posture and both of your shoulders are very high. The "S" I'm referring to is your head leaning forwards, then your torso leaning backwards and then your legs angling forwards again. You need to slide your hips away from the target and tip your torso towards the target to get straightened up. Then just keep your head neutral and turn it to the left so see the target.

Your shoulders are so high, it looks like you're ducking to dodge something flying at your head. Watch this video by GRIV about how to lower your shoulders. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TJbu3GtfUro


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

thats good advice,,,,,,,,,,x2:set1_signs009:


----------



## bgreenlee (Sep 16, 2014)

Thanks I will work on this tonight during practice. Appreciate the outside views. I am afraid I may need a longer bow to maintain my anchor points and keep my head up. I will see how it goes.


----------



## Joe Schnur (Mar 22, 2012)

Does,look a bit short. But posture changes may fix that make the suggested change and post another set of pics please


----------



## bgreenlee (Sep 16, 2014)

Upright is a lot tougher than I expected. Am I getting closer with this posture? I have somewhat given up on my nose anchor point to try to get the correct upright stance.


----------



## bgreenlee (Sep 16, 2014)

I don't have a photo, but I have been working on the tense release arm trying to get it relaxed once I am at draw to allow the wrist to come in line with the fore arm. Any thing else anyone notices please let me know. I will update pictures in a few days. Thanks for all the assistance.


----------



## bgreenlee (Sep 16, 2014)

Would lowering my shoulder possibly extend my draw length? I feel tight now at 30.25" where I had felt like I was on the edge of too long.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

bgreenlee said:


> Upright is a lot tougher than I expected. Am I getting closer with this posture? I have somewhat given up on my nose anchor point to try to get the correct upright stance.
> View attachment 2099677




Photo rotation corrected.

Need a mug shot
exact same spot,
no bow,
standing with heels, butt, and shoulders touching the wall behind you.

Arms down hanging loose.

Want to evaluate armpit and collarbone height,
with no bow,
with collar bones down and relaxed.

Facing the camera.
vertical strip of tape behind your head,

mug shot photo.

LEGS also vertical
for mug shot photo,
at this SAME exact location.


----------



## bgreenlee (Sep 16, 2014)

Will do. Thanks. I'm out of town till next Wednesday. But will be at the range most of next Thursday and Friday. Thanks a ton.


----------



## bgreenlee (Sep 16, 2014)

Sorry for the delay on getting these posted. I was in Phoenix for work. I tried to get new photos there, but thought it was better at my home range where I have consistent marks on the wall to use for reference. ANyhow, here is a picture of me standing as you requested. Also, I have included two other photos. The first is my current form. The second is my current form with a modified anchor point on my cheek. It feels a little better and release operation is much smoother with the higher anchor point. 






















I can still see I need to work on my lean a touch. Thanks again for all the help.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

bgreenlee said:


> Sorry for the delay on getting these posted. I was in Phoenix for work. I tried to get new photos there, but thought it was better at my home range where I have consistent marks on the wall to use for reference. ANyhow, here is a picture of me standing as you requested. Also, I have included two other photos. The first is my current form. The second is my current form with a modified anchor point on my cheek. It feels a little better and release operation is much smoother with the higher anchor point.
> View attachment 2105994
> 
> View attachment 2105995
> ...


Let's test the new shooting posture and anchor.

Try 5 yards.
Shoulder height target.
Cross hair with a sharpie pen for aiming purposes.
ONE arrow only.

FIRE your one arrow
hang up your bow
pull the arrow
back to the 5 yard duct tape shooting line.

Repeat,
and fire your one arrow
and hang up your bow
and pull the arrow...
and back to the shooting line.

30 shots.

Let's see what we get.


----------



## bgreenlee (Sep 16, 2014)

Here is the paper from my 30 shots at 5yd. I do like what shooting one arrow does for concentration in form.








I did move my peep slightly to accommodate the new anchor position. I reset my sights for 20yd after I shot the 30 shots with one arrow.


----------



## bgreenlee (Sep 16, 2014)

As a note, the far right shot was my first shot and I know I anticipated the release. I believe the clicker hurts me at times.


----------



## Joe Schnur (Mar 22, 2012)

Click should be go when. You hit anchor then start the release engine


----------



## ron w (Jan 5, 2013)

the majority of problems that I see, are that people tend to take on a specially tensed up and braced up stance, when the draw a bow. this takes the bodies natural stability out of alignment. 
you are at your best stability,.. most consistently repeatable stability, when you are in a relaxed state of stance.
most frequently, this inconsistency, simply comes from being over bowed...too much draw weight to handle comfortably, or too long a draw length.


----------



## bgreenlee (Sep 16, 2014)

Thanks for the input Ron. I'm currently shooting 52# in my target bow. I hunt and practice with my hunting bow at 65#. I do think I am struggling a. It with my draw length though. I'm tall, 6'4", and have a 75" wingspan. I am now using a PCX#1 cam. But may go back and try the #2 and lengthen it out a bit at some point to see what feels better for me.


----------



## ron w (Jan 5, 2013)

shorter cam, slightly over rotated will create a larger bias between let off weight and peak weight, producing the potential for the bow to be less shootable. longer cam slightly under rotated, produces less bias and more shootablilty. 
control holding weight by adjust peak weight, the right holding weight is more conducive to good shooting. but the larger bias from over rotating smaller cams serves to negate the right holding weight's purpose.


----------



## bgreenlee (Sep 16, 2014)

Thank you. That makes a lot of sense.


----------



## bgreenlee (Sep 16, 2014)

Here is where I am at with Nuts and Bolts help. Thanks Alan. Looking forward to the next phase of my training with you.






no changes in draw length yet. Just getting my posture more towards right.


----------



## bgreenlee (Sep 16, 2014)

Shortened my draw length roughly .25". Changed from a #1 to a #2 cam. With the #2 I move the draw stops out and extend the valley a bit. And then twist up my cables to further extend draw length. Very comfortable where it's at, though I haven't measure anything. Since its out of factory spec now I suppose it's by feel and results and not a book spec. Here is my 2 yard test results. Had one flier, shot 7 and I'm blaming it on hitting the click and not realizing it. So I wasn't fully aiming yet.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

bgreenlee said:


> Shortened my draw length roughly .25". Changed from a #1 to a #2 cam. With the #2 I move the draw stops out and extend the valley a bit. And then twist up my cables to further extend draw length. Very comfortable where it's at, though I haven't measure anything. Since its out of factory spec now I suppose it's by feel and results and not a book spec. Here is my 2 yard test results. Had one flier, shot 7 and I'm blaming it on hitting the click and not realizing it. So I wasn't fully aiming yet.
> View attachment 2115909


Excellent.

Let your results guide you.

The 1/4-inch draw length experiments make a HUGE difference
at the longer shooting distances.

FIND your sweet spot,
since you now know how to Frank-en-Stein your bow draw length
in TINY amounts,
in between module sizes.


----------



## bgreenlee (Sep 16, 2014)

Happy to say with coaching I pulled off a 294 today with 14 x's. Sad to say at 615 am tomorrow I have a shoulder surgery which is going to take me down for some time. Thanks for all the help Alan. Can't wait to pick up where we left off. In the meantime I will be coaching the Mrs. Just bought her a new Elite Energy 35. Should be a fun few months of recovery focused on her shooting.


----------



## bgreenlee (Sep 16, 2014)

4 weeks post surgery I can lift my arm to the side. Hopefully at the 4 month mark I am shooting again.


----------



## bgreenlee (Sep 16, 2014)

I've been released to start shooting a light poundage bow. So ready to get that going. Setting up a Martin Blade X4 at 35# to start rehabbing my shoulder. Super stoked.


----------



## b-a-maniak (Apr 19, 2014)

bgreenlee said:


> I've been released to start shooting a light poundage bow. So ready to get that going. Setting up a Martin Blade X4 at 35# to start rehabbing my shoulder. Super stoked.


Just go way slow with it. Also check out some simple range of motion archery related exercises. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=piFvGEL-md0


----------

